

Lessons from porting Scala to Python - techstonia
http://techstonia.github.io/porting-scala-to-python.html

======
fideloper
Would love to know the impetus behind switching languages!

~~~
techstonia
All the stuff we usually need is in Python, but there was a Scala library,
which we originally didn't write, but needed. :-)

